# AV receiver calibration microphones



## vfxmorley (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all.

another newbie question. Does anyone ever use the external mic that come with their AV receiver with REW?
I am about to purchase an Integra 8.9 and wondering if the mic that comes with it would be good enough? you assume it would as it what its designed for?

maybe a stupid question but I thought id ask

thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Those mics can't be used with REW. Basically, they are cheapie mics that aren't terribly accurate. The receiver they come with will have built-in compensation for the mic's inaccuracies. IOW, an internal "calibration file." Any mic used with REW requires a calibration file to compensate for its deviations from flat response; otherwise the graph you'd see in REW would be a combination of the room and the mic. The problem with the receiver's mics is that we have no way of knowing what their frequency response is, and therefore have no means to create a calibration file for it. Make sense?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vfxmorley (Feb 3, 2010)

makes perfect sense.

thanks

ecm8000 for me


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are other options as well, You still do require an SPL meter in order to get the levels accurate to 75db's. Are you planning to do full range readings or just ballpark full range with emphases on the lower range including subwoofer levels?


----------



## vfxmorley (Feb 3, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> There are other options as well, You still do require an SPL meter in order to get the levels accurate to 75db's. Are you planning to do full range readings or just ballpark full range with emphases on the lower range including subwoofer levels?


I'll definatly get an SPL. Everything else us actually for a bit if fun. So that's why I was looking fir a cheaper method. I don't really have that much ability to "tune" the system after analyzing. 
My main reason for doing it was curiosity to see how good I'd designed the room!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your not planing on doing full range readings (above 12khz) then you dont even need the ECM8000 you could just use the Galaxy CM140 as it is an excellent SPL meter and decent mic in one unit that works very well with REW.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well for cheaper, you can use just the SPL from RS up to 3kHz.


----------

